# Carp Flies/Fish



## Max_Flies

Hey guys, I wanted to make a thread dedicated to fly carping. So if you have some nice flies or fish and some info, feel free to post it so others can see. I'll start it off with my favorite carp flies for stillwater.


----------



## meathelmet

nice flies...still new to fly fishing so what's the black fly called?


----------



## Max_Flies

It is a john montana hybrid carp worm with a tickler tail.


----------



## TheCream

Couple of last year's fish:


----------



## Max_Flies

Those flies are nice. They look like they would also work well on smallmouth!


----------



## meathelmet

I really like the last two flys are they custom?


----------



## joetuph

I call it the squirm spawn! I've had some great results with it.


----------



## brodg

I've tried carping once, no luck. In your opinions, when is the best time of year to fly for carp?


----------



## TheCream

meathelmet said:


> I really like the last two flys are they custom?


Yep.

In my opinion, the best time is after the spawn. Once the fish calm down and forget breeding and start feeding regularly, I usually do pretty well. I don't get out for them early on as much, and during the spawn you're lucky to find a feeding fish. I caught one last summer that was feeding within 15' of violent spawning activity, but that I considered lucky.


----------



## Max_Flies

I agree with Cream. When they are spawning, you aren't going to get bit.


----------



## Indybio72

Love these guys on the fly. Can't wait to go for them again.


----------



## Max_Flies

The carp you caught on midge, did you catch it sight fishing or blind casting for it?


----------



## Indybio72

I get them all sight fishing, that size 14 midge is by far the best producer for me.


----------



## Max_Flies

Hmm I have never used one. I will for sure try it out next outing. Do you typically use red?


----------



## Indybio72

I have tried black, but the red worked best for me. On the midge it has a collar of uv pink dubbing, not sure that makes much of a difference, but they seem to like it.


----------



## Max_Flies

The red works because in Ohio waters there are a lot of blood midges which lives in the mud. If anything, I learned a lot about bugs in school lol that is my methodology behind my fly with the red tail.


----------



## Indybio72

Yep, I did a good amount of stream ecology in my undergrad. I would agree that's why red is best.


----------



## Indybio72

Plus the streams I go to are small with little in the way of crayfish ("the typical carp fly"). They are used to small invertebrates, such as the midges and stoneflies.


----------



## Max_Flies

Where are you at in Ohio?


----------



## Indybio72

Right outside of Cleveland.


----------



## Indybio72

Just saw this today and figured it was appropriate:

http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/warm-water-fly-fishing/choosing-carp-flies-what-are-they-eating/

Couldn't agree more. I'm confident and have really good success on my water, because I know what they eat and what im doing. Amazing how going to a different water system not far away, and they act like an entirely different species. These are some adaptable fish!


----------



## TheCream

Indybio72 said:


> Just saw this today and figured it was appropriate:
> 
> http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/warm-water-fly-fishing/choosing-carp-flies-what-are-they-eating/
> 
> Couldn't agree more. I'm confident and have really good success on my water, because I know what they eat and what im doing. Amazing how going to a different water system not far away, and they act like an entirely different species. These are some adaptable fish!


I notice the difference even in the same area, but in a stream vs a lake.


----------



## Max_Flies

Tied up this as a blood midge representation.


----------



## Indybio72

Max_Flies said:


> Tied up this as a blood midge representation.


Looks good. This is the one I use.


----------



## TheCream

Indybio72 said:


> Looks good. This is the one I use.


Just goes to show you the different places we all fish for carp, my local fish would stand no chance of ever seeing that fly and it's your #1 pattern. I have to go bigger and solid black 95/100 times and then drop the fly within 5-6" of their face and pray they see it then.


----------



## Salmonid

Im with Cream in regards to bigger dark flies


----------



## Salmonid

Some of my favorite Great Miami River flies are a #10 black Murray's hellgrammite and a small olive wb. I also find it interesting about you guys saying they are not eating during the spawn??? Heck thats my best time to get them. Sure i snag a few but many are eating it. I really like nymphing them under sn indicator with copper johns. Prince nymphs , sucker spawn and large heavily dubbed grubs. I also take many quilbacks and channel cats as byproducts

Salmonid


----------



## FishDude

Yesterday I noticed a pod carp feeding on the surface which I've seen before. What was new was these same fish were also feeding mid water column, seemed to be turning to eat whatever was floating by in the current. I'm not an etymologist, what would you throw? There were tons of small baitfish everywhere. I know carp will eat baitfish but with them sipping the surface I figured small insect life.


----------



## Salmonid

Im no expert but have found that when they are cruising at mid depths, Ive never had much luck getting them to bite but have seen them crushing schools of minnows before and in Spring and in Fall, seen that several times. If you figure that one out, please let us know, LOL Good luck...
Salmonid


----------



## Indybio72

It wouldn't be what they are eating now, but the only time I've seen them feeding on the surface where I go, is for the cotton wood seeds. I've had luck with small white dry flies then. 
Mid column carp are hard! I've only got a few with a slow sinking soft hackle fly, but feel it was more luck than anything.


----------



## Max_Flies

Today's fly!


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Saw tham last year under a berry bush (mulberry I think).
Every time i shook the bush they looked like piranhas.


----------



## Max_Flies

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Saw tham last year under a berry bush (mulberry I think).
> Every time i shook the bush they looked like piranhas.


I actually tie a fly that represents a mulberry


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Nice berry Max.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Red foam??


----------



## Max_Flies

Yes, you cut a strip of foam and tie it on so it sticks straight out. Then you roll it around the hook to form a cylinder and trim it to shape and then cross wrap your thread to make the sections on the berry.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Thanks. Can't wait to tie it


----------



## jaygilz

There are some great flies on here! Now (being new to fishing for carp around Dayton) I just have to find some good spots!


----------



## Max_Flies

Gob of worms in honor of the flooding here in southeast ohio.


----------



## Yakphisher

A simple bread fly made from soft spun deer hair, specifically reindeer hair worked like a charm the other day.


----------



## Indybio72

Had my first shot at some carp that were feeding yesterday, unfortunately blew both opportunities. Ill chalk it up to losing some casting accuracy over the winter haha. Saw a good amount of carp following each other and some even breaking the surface. So im assuming they are starting to spawn? Regardless it was good to see them and I'm excited to start going for them again.


----------



## flyman01

Caught this on a black woolly bugger. It is a Koi Carp and the species is "Aka Bekko"


----------



## fishfray

Sorry to bring this thread back but I had A question for the fly carping experts. Do you use flash material in the tailing of your carp flies? I always include at least some flash on all of my streamers, but I'm not sure if the carp care for it or not. It would save me some time to leave the flash material out as I find it quite a pain to deal with when tying.


----------



## TheCream

fishfray said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back but I had A question for the fly carping experts. Do you use flash material in the tailing of your carp flies? I always include at least some flash on all of my streamers, but I'm not sure if the carp care for it or not. It would save me some time to leave the flash material out as I find it quite a pain to deal with when tying.


I use flash lightly with carp patterns. Most patterns I don't use it much, if at all. I tried some real flashy patterns for them a few years back and had bad results, so I stick with more muted colors now.


----------



## Crawdude

joetuph said:


> View attachment 109034
> 
> 
> I call it the squirm spawn! I've had some great results with it.


A willing partaker of the squirm spawn!


----------



## SMBHooker

TheCream said:


>


Ur work always amazes me! This one is beautiful . . I'd take a bite at!


----------



## mcoppel

SMBHooker said:


> Ur work always amazes me! This one is beautiful . . I'd take a bite at!


That's sweet, where can I get those


----------



## Indybio72

Got my first 2 of the year today. Couldn't be more thrilled to get back at these guys.


----------



## Indybio72

This was the ticket today.


----------



## garhtr

This small helgramite pattern and black wlly/buggers have been good on creek carp.


----------



## FishDude

garhtr said:


> View attachment 186961
> View attachment 186962
> View attachment 186963
> View attachment 186964
> View attachment 186965
> This small helgramite pattern and black wlly/buggers have been good on creek carp.


Awesome fully scaled mirror! Great fish!


----------



## mcoppel

That is a gorgeous mirror!


----------



## mcoppel

Anyone carp fly fishing around Columbus, I would love to start targeting them with my fly rods.


----------



## creekcrawler

"Right outside of Cleveland."

Hmmm. I thought those power lines looked familar. Is that a "barely east" trib?

And yes, last few carp I got on the fly were on a smaller nymph too.


----------



## garhtr

A Few from this morning's trip. 
It was a perfect day, crystal clear water and over-cast skies.




























These post spawn fish are hungry. All were taken on crawfish imitations.
Good Luck and GOOD FISHING







t A


----------



## Max_Flies

New fly I have been working on is working magic on the carp in west chester.


----------



## Max_Flies

The fly I was talking about in my last post. Calling it the wiggle midge.


----------



## Indybio72

Looks similar to the trouser worm, which I know to be an effective pattern! I like the addition of dubbing on the body.


----------



## Max_Flies

Yes, the carp really love the red. I have used the trouser worm in the past and have had success.


----------



## Indybio72

I think red is a killer color for them! My patterns are much smaller, but always had the best success with red.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

Epoxy back crawfish was working on Sunday. Small creek fish but extremely fun .


----------



## Indybio72

Garhtr got a name for that pattern? I like the looks of it.


----------



## garhtr

Indybio72 said:


> Garhtr got a name for that pattern? I like the looks of it.


I found it hanging in a tree below a local spill-way but I think I have seen it for sale as epoxy crawfish ? A couple of the creeks I've been fishing are loaded with tiny crawfish, it's a perfect imitation. The Stalcup crawdad Is also a very good pattern, maybe even better.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## garhtr

Mike Mercer Poxy-back micro craw


Indybio72 said:


> Garhtr got a name for that pattern? I like the looks of it.


----------



## Indybio72

garhtr said:


> Mike Mercer Poxy-back micro craw


Thank you. I'll have to whip up a few to try.


----------



## SteelheadDan

HI,

Great thread.

Anyone fish for carp in the Little Miami River? Caught my first carp ever on Sunday, but on ultralight spinning gear and corn. Would love to get some on my fly rod.

Fly patterns and/or best times of the year to fish for Carp in LMR?

Many thanks,
Dan


----------



## bassyakker

I am an avid bass angler that came across fly fishing for carp on the old youtube. I fell in love with it before touching a fly rod. I spent a couple dollars on a rod and tried my hand at it... after embarrassing myself a couple times trying to learn to cast I set out for some carp... I cheated with a yellow fly after scattering corn but hooked up with this beast. What an awesome experience. I am addicted... I need to learn how and what flies to present to these big guys. Keep this thread going. I'm learning a lot.


----------



## SteelheadDan

Awesome catch. Think I'm going to try a similar tactic for my first carp on the fly rod - A little chum and a corn fly.


----------



## lorainfly24

anyone know if ill be able to see carp feeding tomorrow on the rocky river? I don't live close enough to drive by and check and don't remember how clear the water is at its current flow rate. Even if I can only see mud streaks from feeders that would work for me.

thanks


----------



## garhtr

Riverbum tied up this hellgramite pattern for me and it is quickly becoming one of my favorite carp flies. 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Max_Flies

Is that just some cactus chenille and a rabbit strip?


----------



## garhtr

Yes, but add a little lead wire, rubber legs and a marabou collar. It's a killer Small-mouth and Rock-bass fly also.
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## garhtr

A Soft -hackle crawfish bugger seems to be another very good pattern for creek carp.


----------



## lorainfly24

nice fish n fly gar wish my day was as productive....I couldn't find any on the vermilion river...and such a nice day


----------



## Indybio72

Anyone ever have luck with cotton wood seed patterns?


----------



## Indybio72




----------



## garhtr

I have never had any luck in cotton- wood. I fish a creek lined with cotton wood trees and never even see fish eating them.. Mulberries on my creeks are barren also this year


Indybio72 said:


> Anyone ever have luck with cotton wood seed patterns?


----------



## lorainfly24

Anyone noticing a carp shortage or dissapearance after the heavy rains on the lake erie tribs? I found 0 on the vermilion last weekend. And went to my go to river yesterday the black and only found 2 eaters and 1 cruiser....water was a little funky but still seemed off. I was just wondering if carp have off days where they just dont come in the shallows n feed


----------



## Indybio72

lorainfly24 said:


> Anyone noticing a carp shortage or dissapearance after the heavy rains on the lake erie tribs? I found 0 on the vermilion last weekend. And went to my go to river yesterday the black and only found 2 eaters and 1 cruiser....water was a little funky but still seemed off. I was just wondering if carp have off days where they just dont come in the shallows n feed


I've definitely had days after heavy rain that the carp don't seem to be in their normal routine. I've read before that carp like consistency in weather, and if there is an abrupt change in it, they will vary their normal pattern.


----------



## lorainfly24

Thanks indy thats some god info to know.


----------



## Max_Flies

I work close to the little miami and I was wanting to take a quick wading trip after work today. I live about an hour away so I am not very familiar with it. I was wondering if any of you guys know any good access points for wading around lebanon or oregonia? Any help would be great.


----------



## lunker23

I hooked into my first Carp today and wowzers, that was awesome!
I seen them approx 30 yards from the shore so I kicked off the flip flops and proceeded to wade my way out. Casting as I made my way out as they were everywhere. 
I finally got to a spot where I could see them breaking the surface with their fins. One cast, nothing. Second cast, BAM! It was on like the original Donkey Kong and not this newer version BS.
He ripped off line in a hurry and my adrenaline was pumping. About a minute into the fight it was over. He broke me off and stole my fly! 
I'll be back out there tomorrow


----------



## bassyakker

What a rush. Awesome


----------



## Indybio72

Welcome to the addiction lunker


----------



## Max_Flies

Got a few on the great miami today before it got too hot. They couldn't resist the marabou craw in black


----------



## lunker23

So, I went back out today and skunked. There was a group of Carp approx 20 feet from me and they were rising to the surface. 
I threw everything at them and nothing. I wasn't spooking them as they continued to rise to the surface. Should I have thrown a top water pattern? 
I have made it top priority to land one of these beasts on a fly rod.....


----------



## Max_Flies

lunker23 said:


> So, I went back out today and skunked. There was a group of Carp approx 20 feet from me and they were rising to the surface.
> I threw everything at them and nothing. I wasn't spooking them as they continued to rise to the surface. Should I have thrown a top water pattern?
> I have made it top priority to land one of these beasts on a fly rod.....


Well, it depends, were the carp actively feeding on the surface? Did you see a lot of bugs or some sort of seeds in the water everywhere? Such as mulberries. If not the group may not have been actively feeding. The best fish to seek out are tailing fish and fish that are slowly crusing. The tell tale cloud of mud is an indicator that the fish is feeding. It is surprisingly hard to get these fish to bite, so keep at it and pretty soon you will be a pro#


----------



## Indybio72

1/2 of the battle is finding a good feeding target... then accuracy, accuracy, accuracy.


----------



## garhtr

A friend gave me this fly to test, "Hoover Mover ". The fish were a little spooky on Sat but the fly did well. I got zero rejections in the clear conditions when I was able to get it to the fish with out spooking them. 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## lunker23

So question, what weight fly rod are you guys typically using?


----------



## Indybio72

7wt for me. TFO BVK. In general I think 7 is average. 6 would be good. 8 is a bit much around here in my opinion (unless your lucky with Huge beasts). The lighter the rod and line the gentler and more accurate presentation.


----------



## Max_Flies

Indybio72 said:


> 7wt for me. TFO BVK. In general I think 7 is average. 6 would be good. 8 is overkill around here in my opinion (unless your lucky with Huge beasts). The lighter the rod and line the gentler and more accurate presentation.


I live close to the great miami and need an 8 weight for there, mostly because the current, but in still water I use a 6 weight predominantly.


----------



## Max_Flies

For leaders I just use about a foot of 15lb red amnesia, then 3 feet of 12lb and 2 feet of 10lb. For my 8 weight I just beef it up with 20lb to 15lb to 12lb.


----------



## garhtr

lunker23 said:


> So question, what weight fly rod are you guys typically using?


I'm normally use a 6 wt but have taken many small stream fish on a 4 wt. If you fish larger rivers or lakes and expect larger fish and anticipate using larger and/ or weighted flies maybe it would be better to use a 7/8 wt. 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Riverbum

Trusty hellgrammite


----------



## mcoppel

I use my 7, 8, or 9 wt for carp. More often my 8 wt. I would not consider a 8 or 9 overkill for anything 15+ lbs.


----------



## Indybio72

mcoppel said:


> I use my 7, 8, or 9 wt for carp. More often my 8 wt. I would not consider a 8 or 9 overkill for anything 15+ lbs.


9wt for carp, that's awesome! Ha. I guess it is totally dependent on where your fishing and what the average size carp is there.


----------



## TheCream

Indybio72 said:


> 9wt for carp, that's awesome! Ha. I guess it is totally dependent on where your fishing and what the average size carp is there.


I'm a 7wt guy in most situations. I used a 4wt Eagle Claw glass rod on them last summer just to prove it could handle it. I landed an average sized fish on it, not too difficult. I have gone as heavy as a 9wt up around the zoo, since that's a special situation. Up there, from my kayak, I am anchored to wood cover for leverage and can't give the fish 2" of line after hooking them. Do it, and they cut you off on pilings or wrap you around stuff. I use a leader of 3' or so of 30lb mono with a tippet of 30lb braid, crank the drag as tight as I can, and hold on. To say it's intense would be an understatement. Haven't done that in a few years but it's a good time.


----------



## Indybio72

TheCream said:


> I used a 4wt Eagle Claw glass rod on them last summer just to prove it could handle it. I landed an average sized fish on it, not too difficult.


Agreed. I've landed average size carp on a 3wt, not too terrible. Wasn't intentionally going for carp that day, but so hard to turn down a cast to a good feeding target.


----------



## mcoppel

Love to know what you think average is Down here average has to be 15-20 lbs. And like above the ones at the zoo are fun to play with but they are now where large either.


----------



## Indybio72

mcoppel said:


> Love to know what you think average is Down here average has to be 15-20 lbs. And like above the ones at the zoo are fun to play with but they are now where large either.


Haha I guess average is a relative term. For me it's 8-10 pounds.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Hoping to get this for Father's Day!!
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-RLS-Fly-Combo/1555116.uts

Mcoppel got me wanting to give this a try. Now I can't wait to hook
Into a big carp with a fly rod. We see them all the time on Scioto feeding, we catch a bunch with corn on a small hook sitting on the bottom. Would be much more fun to actually cast to them and get them to bite. I Bowfish for carp a lot too, but ones caught on line are strictly catch and release. I get plenty of catfish and trap line bait from the Bowfishing. I've been watching YouTube videos like crazy this last week


----------



## TheCream

mcoppel said:


> Love to know what you think average is Down here average has to be 15-20 lbs. And like above the ones at the zoo are fun to play with but they are now where large either.


It's all relative. Average where I easily handled one on my glass 4wt was a few pounds. Average on my favorite carp flat is 29-30". Average at the zoo seemed to be 24-26".


----------



## garhtr

I'm jealous of some of those averages, where I fish 10 lbs is a Monster. 3 to 5 would be average ---but small creek fish are a lot prettier


----------



## TheCream

mcoppel said:


> Love to know what you think average is Down here average has to be 15-20 lbs. And like above the ones at the zoo are fun to play with but they are now where large either.


What are you using to weigh them?


----------



## heron153

TheCream said:


> What are you using to weigh them?


Don't you know - they all have their own scales!! LOL!


----------



## mcoppel

TheCream said:


> What are you using to weigh them?


I have a very good digital scale that I calibrate frequently.


----------



## FishingRx

Anyone flyfish for carp on Buckeye Lake? My wife and I love on the lake and the carp are feeding in the shallows like crazy right now. I've never flyfished, but am going to give it a shot now that the bass bite has died down. Any advice specific to the area?


----------



## Max_Flies

FishingRx said:


> Anyone flyfish for carp on Buckeye Lake? My wife and I love on the lake and the carp are feeding in the shallows like crazy right now. I've never flyfished, but am going to give it a shot now that the bass bite has died down. Any advice specific to the area?


Well, I dont really know the composition of the lake bottom you are fishing, but if it is soft mud try something that looks like a blood midge, a small, red, worm. If you have a lot of crawfish up there, try a small crawfish pattern. I use black almost exclusively in muddy water, but you could use olive and even red like I suggested. Good luck, and if you catch any make sure to post a picture!


----------



## TheCream

FishingRx said:


> Anyone flyfish for carp on Buckeye Lake? My wife and I love on the lake and the carp are feeding in the shallows like crazy right now. I've never flyfished, but am going to give it a shot now that the bass bite has died down. Any advice specific to the area?


Not trying to be a wise***, but if you see carp feeding in the shallows, you already know where to start!


----------



## BFG

canoe carp killer said:


> Hoping to get this for Father's Day!!
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-RLS-Fly-Combo/1555116.uts
> 
> Mcoppel got me wanting to give this a try. Now I can't wait to hook
> Into a big carp with a fly rod. We see them all the time on Scioto feeding, we catch a bunch with corn on a small hook sitting on the bottom. Would be much more fun to actually cast to them and get them to bite. I Bowfish for carp a lot too, but ones caught on line are strictly catch and release. I get plenty of catfish and trap line bait from the Bowfishing. I've been watching YouTube videos like crazy this last week


I have had the same combo for a couple years now. For me (a novice fly fisherman) it is more than adequate. I've tried for carp in the Maumee and Portage rivers several times but have been unable to hook up yet. Watching them ignore a presentation is very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## garhtr

FishingRx said:


> Anyone flyfish for carp on Buckeye Lake? My wife and I love on the lake and the carp are feeding in the shallows like crazy right now. I've never flyfished, but am going to give it a shot now that the bass bite has died down. Any advice specific to the area?



I've never fished Buckeye lake but If you can see fish feeding I would start with a smaller crawfish, damsel, or leech pattern. When fish are actively feeding they normally aren't very picky. Get it down right in the fishes face and see what happens It may take some trial and error on your part but that is part of the fun.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Just Fishin'

FishingRx said:


> Anyone flyfish for carp on Buckeye Lake? My wife and I love on the lake and the carp are feeding in the shallows like crazy right now. I've never flyfished, but am going to give it a shot now that the bass bite has died down. Any advice specific to the area?


I'm pretty new to fly fishing (ok, very new lol), but I am having luck in my area with a hellgrammite fly. Caught a nice carp on it last week, along with a bunch of channel cats that were all feeding heavily in a cove on the lake by me.

Carp:









And a non-carp:


----------



## heron153

I watched a bunch of carp sipping mayflies off the surface at night last Friday. Would have been fun to cast a dry to them had I had my 7 wt with me!


----------



## garhtr

heron153 said:


> I watched a bunch of carp sipping mayflies off the surface at night last Friday. Would have been fun to cast a dry to them had I had my 7 wt with me!


That would have been a lot of fun. Some of the best days I've ever had were during the periodical Cicada hatch. It was a blast watching them suck down small poppers off the surface.
Should be a hatch coming fairly soon to S/W Ohio.


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> That would have been a lot of fun. Some of the best days I've ever had were during the periodical Cicada hatch. It was a blast watching them suck down small poppers off the surface.
> Should be a hatch coming fairly soon to S/W Ohio.


Next year. I'll be tying cicada flies all winter to be ready for next summer.


----------



## Indybio72

I'm hoping NE Ohio is due for a cicada hatch soon. I've heard nothing but awesome things about fishing during those times.


----------



## Max_Flies

Going to hit the flood planes on the great miami tomorrow. They should be keyed in in the worms so we will see


----------



## Indybio72

Max_Flies said:


> Going to hit the flood planes on the great miami tomorrow. They should be keyed in in the worms so we will see


Best of luck!


----------



## garhtr

Thankfully we didn't get the big storms that were predicted and some creeks in my area were fishable today. A well chewed pheasant feather craw and a few pretty fish.


----------



## lorainfly24

your tearing them up this year garhtr. nice fish! wish the rains held off here...


----------



## heron153

As far as cicadas - I do believe this is the year for the 17 year cycle. The other species hatches annually in late July, just not in the huge numbers!


----------



## heron153

yup - we're due!: http://www.cicadamania.com/where.html


----------



## heron153

misread it - this year is "stragglers possible." 2106 is a major hatch.


----------



## garhtr

I'm already starting to get a little excited about next summer's cicada hatch. Unfortunately I haven't see any " stragglers" in my area this summer.
Anyone have a good cicada pattern to share ? During the last hatch I mainly used size 6 orange and black poppers, which worked fairly well.


heron153 said:


> misread it - this year is "stragglers possible." 2106 is a major hatch.


----------



## Max_Flies

Check out the project cicada or the sickada.


----------



## lunker23

Alright, I finally got my first Carp on a fly rod. I wanted to break my bubble so I was throwing a treble hook with corn. Found the treble hook held the corn on better.
I'll gradually move onto regular flies, but for now, I'm going to throw whatever catches them...


----------



## Indybio72

heron153 said:


> misread it - this year is "stragglers possible." 2106 is a major hatch.


2106? That's a hell of a wait for the next hatch. Haha I know what ya mean.


----------



## lorainfly24

Went out on the lower rock today turned 3 fish with the trouser worm seemed to work the best i just couldnt see the take to set the hook. Still just a hare too dirty... but saw a couple of feeders so cant complain and mosquitos held off during the mid day. A decent day compared to the last couple weekends.


----------



## garhtr

Its been tough for me to find fishable water in S/W Ohio also. I'm fishing smaller creeks for small fish. Fish that are feeding up in the grass and weeds have been a quite a challenge.
I found myself wishing for a fly with a weed-guard. 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Max_Flies

Forgot to post this on here, but I did manage to catch my first mirror last weekend.


----------



## Max_Flies

garhtr said:


> Its been tough for me to find fishable water in S/W Ohio also. I'm fishing smaller creeks for small fish. Fish that are feeding up in the grass and weeds have been a quite a challenge.
> I found myself wishing for a fly with a weed-guard.
> Good luck and Good fishing
> View attachment 190114
> View attachment 190115
> View attachment 190116


I know what you mean about the fishable water here. Depending on how close you are west chester, there are many ponds there that have tons of carp in them. They are in the subdivisions and apartment complexes. If you arent close to west chester i would suggest giving some subdivision ponds close to you in times of flooding


----------



## garhtr

Max_Flies said:


> Forgot to post this on here, but I did manage to catch my first mirror last weekend.
> View attachment 190117


Awesome fish ! Max Flies--Was that taken in a pond or stream ? I've never taken a mirror in a lake or pond, nice.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Max_Flies

garhtr said:


> Awesome fish ! Max Flies--Was that taken in a pond or stream ? I've never taken a mirror in a lake or pond, nice.
> Good luck and Good fishing !


I got it from the great miami


----------



## garhtr

Creeks finally fell to normal levels in my area for the W/E - rain last night has them higher and dirty today. 
ThIs Bunny crawfish seems to fish well in creeks.
Good luck and Good fishing.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## lorainfly24

sweet video cream. Hey just to let everyone know I was out last evening and I saw the most feeders Ive seen all year. I figure its a combination of low clear water where I can actually see fish... and the lunar charts supposed to be very good all weekend so hopefully well see a lot of pics on here.


----------



## Indybio72

Had to drop down to a size 14 nymph to stop from spooking them in the low clear water, but finally got to break in the new 5wt.


----------



## garhtr

Nice fish Indy ! 
I broke in a new 4 wt today.
I'm still fighting high water and fish up in the flooded weeds have been quite a challenge for me but at-least the visibility was good. I caught most of my fish on a "crazy-dad" # 8 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## lorainfly24

Nice fish guys. Saw lots of feeders but chalked up a goose egg. Almost got spooled on the biggest carp Ive hooked into yet so I guess that's a small plus.


----------



## Indybio72

Lorainfly here is a pic of the blood midges I use in response to your PM, and a release shot of yesterday's carp. That crystal clear water didn't help.


----------



## Indybio72

This photo may be more clear, it's hard to see on my phone


----------



## lorainfly24

pics are fine thanks indy and I get it now. that water is very clear.


----------



## rwar1423

What do you use for the coating?



Indybio72 said:


> This photo may be more clear, it's hard to see on my phone


----------



## Indybio72

Just a clear 2 part epoxy


----------



## rwar1423

Thanks for the info. During the summer carp are scared easily by different shades of red I tried, but like drab colors like tan & olive.



Indybio72 said:


> Just a clear 2 part epoxy


----------



## Indybio72

Sometimes if the red doesn't work I'll go to black or olive in the same pattern.


----------



## garhtr

Anyone try late season Lake carp ? While duck hunting I frequently see carp on shallow mud flats on warm sunny days well into Nov. I'm unsure what they may be feeding on that late in the season. Any suggestions on fly selection ? I doubt my crawfish patterns will be effective in the cooler water.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------

